# New & Old



## Silver (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello all,

This place has certainly changed! I originally signed up for this forum in about... 2004, I think, under the name silverwriter. I ended up meeting the man I married here.  There was some confusion after I moved in with him, and my account was accidentally deleted. Oops!

Anyway, it's a pleasure to see how WF has grown and changed. I've done the same with a few books to my name and a new love for doing print and ebook layout. I've become an Australian citizen. I've been studying Professional Writing and Editing since the second half of 2012.

Enough about me. Anyone who knew me from before can catch up with me otherwise. 

Cheers.


----------



## Pandora (Sep 1, 2014)

Hi Silver nice to have you back at WF. Your last decade was very productive and happy! Wonderful, congrats on all that. There is the ten post rule before you can share your work if you'd like, add an avatar or signature. Welcome and enjoy!


----------



## aj47 (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome back.


----------



## Cran (Sep 1, 2014)

Silver said:


> Hello all,
> 
> This place has certainly changed! I originally signed up for this forum in about... 2004, I think, under the name silverwriter.


I sort of remember the name. Welcome back. 



> I ended up meeting the man I married here.


Yeah; we're getting a reputation for that sort of thing ... congratulations. 



> There was some confusion after I moved in with him, and my account was accidentally deleted. Oops!


Oops, indeed. Apologies on behalf of whoever was running the place at the time. 



> Anyway, it's a pleasure to see how WF has grown and changed.


Some of the movers and shakers behind the change are now Patrons of WF; some are still in the hot seats. And we've managed to con ... vince some fresh and energetic thinkers to come on board.



> I've done the same with a few books to my name and a new love for doing print and ebook layout. I've become an Australian citizen. I've been studying Professional Writing and Editing since the second half of 2012.


Again congratulations times three. 



> Enough about me. Anyone who knew me from before can catch up with me otherwise.
> 
> Cheers.


Well, while you were gone, another Australian went and bought the place. G'day, and cheers.


----------



## Silver (Sep 1, 2014)

Thank you all for the welcome back.  Always good to see an Aussie running the joint. Haha. I see many names I remember - most moving up in the WF world. It'll be a pleasure to get involved again.


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (Sep 2, 2014)

2004... Haven't been here during that time, still, welcome back to the forums! 

Lots have changed around here. Take a good look around! Coffee, however, is still a luxury. We have plenty of cookies, though! :cookie:


----------

